

Bountyhunting at Conviro - An early stage product development experiment - jim_shook
http://conviro.tumblr.com/post/59405025897/bountyhunting-at-conviro-an-early-stage-product
Curious to hear the Hackernews community&#x27;s thoughts on a bounty system for getting stuff done. It has been a fun experiment so far. Has anyone done something like this?
======
michaeloboyle
Interesting idea. Incorporate BDD tools for definition and validation to
minimize ambiguity.

